# please id



## shub (Nov 17, 2008)

Not sure what this peacock is exactly. And can someone tell if she is pregnant. She is huge.









Sorry, best pic I have of this one.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

First pic is not the same fish as the 2nd and 3rd. First one looks like a SA or CA cichlid (don't know much really about them).


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

#1: i think it's Hemichromis lifalili
#2 and 3: metriaclima greshakei


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

#1 _Hemichromis guttatus _(common Jewel)

2&3 _Metriaclima greshakei_ (often called Ice Blue zebra) and its a male


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep, but the greshakei is an albino.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

SinisterKisses said:


> Yep, but the greshakei is an albino.


Yep, forgot to mention that part. Good catch SK.


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

MalawiLover said:


> #1 _Hemichromis guttatus _(common Jewel)
> 
> 2&3 _Metriaclima greshakei_ (often called Ice Blue zebra) and its a male


Agreed.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Picture #1 looks to be a 'Turqoise' jewel; which is quite commonly available at many pet shops. It is a Hemichromis species with unknown origins; generally thought to be an aquarium strain produced by hybirdizing Hemichromis species, though nothing is really known for certain, as to the origins of the fish. Commonly sold as the turqoise jewel, it is also known as Hemichromis sp. Neon, though since it has no known collection point in the wild and is likely a developed aquarium strain, this is really just another common name; just like the name Turqoise jewel.

It very much resembles H. guttatus and may simply be a line bred strain of H. guttatus. If it's a cross of Hemichromis species, it would more then likely have H. guttatus in it.

Can't tell for certain from this picture, but your 'she' looks to me to be a 'he'.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

that jewel looka extremely overweight


----------

